# FoxPro calls



## badland (Jul 21, 2006)

You guys that use electronic/FoxPro callers, if you'd be willing to share what sounds produce best for you? Thanks


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Boy, what a question. You'll likely get 100 different answers. But, I think any sound you get confidence in will produce for you. I personally like the squirrel in distress and the prairie dog in distress. Those, along with a host of others.

My two favorites though are sounds I loaded myself from common household animals in distress... :wink:


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

My buddy just bought a foxpro, Jack-in-the-box......... i know that this sint a call but ill tell you how that works out :wink:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Randy you give TOO much away to the new guys!!!!!


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

You know, I just realized what I did. Now I'm going to have to find a new favorite sound that the critters haven't heard.

Although the two sounds I made myself and use are unique in very many ways. And, they are super effective. I'll be willing to bet that no ND coyote or MN fox has ever heard either of them unless I was on the other end of a rifle.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

R Buker said:


> My two favorites though are sounds I loaded myself from common household animals in distress... :wink:


Be careful Randy not to reveal anymore. Not so much that others will use the sound but the Humane Society might come take away your pets.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Who said anything about pets? You wouldn't believe it if I told you! HA HA HA HA


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Ok I think I got it figured out. Pm Sent.


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

Now them are some good replies. They will help the hunters alot. I use the Jack Rabbit Squal and the Cottontail #1. They seem to work the best for Western N.D. Hope this helps. What Foxpro do you have? I have the 416 and FX3.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

I've got the FX3

I also have the Minaska bandit which I use an equal amount of the time. Getting my own sounds is a bit easier with the Minaska so that one gets taken out a lot.


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

R Buker,

How do you like that Bandit? It was a toss up on what to buy the Foxpro or the Minaska. Do you like the Minaska remote more then the Foxpro's remote? I was thinking about sending in my FX3 and getting it up graded to a FX5 to get a better remote. What do you think of that?


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

I do like the bandit remote better than the fox pro remote. I've not use the remote on the FX5 so can't comment.

Each unit had benefits the other doesn't have and I honestly use them each about half and half. People always ask which one I like better and I really don't have a favorite. I'm glad I have them both!


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

I use the FX3... here in the east the pup in distress and the snow shoe hare work very well. I don't have to worry about using calls that others use because hardly anyone calls here in Maine. Most are trappers. You mentioned the remote on the FX3. I had the problem with distance but have learned that if you can get higher then your unit it will fix the problem. :sniper:


----------

